# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  странный троян - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.ahi

## maratsli

Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.ahi - ничего найти о нем не могу. преобразовал все почти файлы на съемном  жестком в exe, теперь все эти файлы - вирусы. носят такое название..  помогите пожалуста!..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Проверьте файл на virustotal.com и покажите тут результат, тогда можно будет поискать название у других антивирусов.

 Скорее всего ничего никуда он не преобразовывал, а просто пометил директории как скрытые и под их именем поместил туда множество своих копий со значком директории (желтая папка). Их Вы и видите, а скрытые директории нет.
 Смотреть теперь надо не в виндовом проводнике, а в FAR либо  TC
FAR берут на farmanager.com, где тотал коммандер - не знаю, не пользуюсь.

 Можно выполнить из ком.строки команду, она снимет метки скрытых, и директории станут видны. Только в команде надо правильно указать букву диска, под которой виден в системе проблемный диск.
 Если, к примеру, у Вас съемный жесткий диск подключен как диск E:\
attrib -r -h -s -a /S /D "E:\*"

----------


## Nicolai84

Возникла такая же проблема. Все вордовские файлы поменяли расширение на EXE, файлы очень нужны. но к сожалению все антивирусы предлагают только удаление.

virustotal.com сообщает:
Антивирус  	Версия  	Обновление  	Результат
a-squared	5.0.0.26	2010.06.04	Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro!IK
AhnLab-V3	2010.06.04.00	2010.06.03	-
AntiVir	8.2.2.4	2010.06.03	TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen
Antiy-AVL	2.0.3.7	2010.06.02	-
Authentium	5.2.0.5	2010.06.04	-
Avast	4.8.1351.0	2010.06.03	Win32:Bamital-T
Avast5	5.0.332.0	2010.06.03	Win32:Bamital-T
AVG	9.0.0.787	2010.06.04	Dropper.Generic2.MNZ
BitDefender	7.2	2010.06.04	Trojan.Generic.4006675
CAT-QuickHeal	10.00	2010.06.04	Trojan.Agent.gen
ClamAV	0.96.0.3-git	2010.06.04	-
Comodo	4981	2010.06.04	-
DrWeb	5.0.2.03300	2010.06.04	Trojan.Inject.8798
eSafe	7.0.17.0	2010.06.03	-
eTrust-Vet	35.2.7527	2010.06.03	Win32/Vidro.A
F-Prot	4.6.0.103	2010.06.03	-
F-Secure	9.0.15370.0	2010.06.04	Trojan.Generic.4006675
Fortinet	4.1.133.0	2010.06.03	-
GData	21	2010.06.04	Trojan.Generic.4006675
Ikarus	T3.1.1.84.0	2010.06.04	Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro
Jiangmin	13.0.900	2010.06.04	TrojanDropper.Vidro.km
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2010.06.04	Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.aqk
McAfee	5.400.0.1158	2010.06.04	-
McAfee-GW-Edition	2010.1	2010.06.04	Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Suspicious.H
Microsoft	1.5802	2010.06.04	TrojanDropper:Win32/Vidro.C
NOD32	5170	2010.06.03	Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.OXH
Norman	6.04.12	2010.06.03	W32/Obfuscator.AH
nProtect	2010-06-03.01	2010.06.03	Trojan.Generic.4006675
Panda	10.0.2.7	2010.06.03	Generic Trojan
PCTools	7.0.3.5	2010.06.04	Trojan.Generic
Prevx	3.0	2010.06.04	Medium Risk Malware
Rising	22.50.04.01	2010.06.04	-
Sophos	4.53.0	2010.06.04	Troj/Drpr-H
Sunbelt	6403	2010.06.04	Trojan.Win32.Generic!BT
Symantec	20101.1.0.89	2010.06.04	Trojan Horse
TheHacker	6.5.2.0.292	2010.06.04	-
TrendMicro	9.120.0.1004	2010.06.04	-
TrendMicro-HouseCall	9.120.0.1004	2010.06.04	-
VBA32	3.12.12.5	2010.06.03	Trojan.Ahent.0322
ViRobot	2010.6.4.2336	2010.06.04	Dropper.Vidro.32768
VirusBuster	5.0.27.0	2010.06.03	Trojan.DR.Vidro.Gen


возмонжо както их вернуть к жизни? спасибо.

----------


## Inca

такая же проблема - троян на съемном носителе подменил огромное количество файлов на exe с собой.. скрытых папок нет, кстати. объем папок уменьшился, но не уменьшился объем занятого пространства на самом диске..

a-squared 	5.0.0.26 	2010.06.03 	Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro!IK
AhnLab-V3 	2010.06.04.00 	2010.06.03 	-
AntiVir 	8.2.2.4 	2010.06.03 	TR/Crypt.CFI.Gen
Antiy-AVL 	2.0.3.7 	2010.06.02 	-
Authentium 	5.2.0.5 	2010.06.04 	-
Avast 	4.8.1351.0 	2010.06.03 	Win32:Bamital-T
Avast5 	5.0.332.0 	2010.06.03 	Win32:Bamital-T
AVG 	9.0.0.787 	2010.06.04 	Dropper.Generic2.MNZ
BitDefender 	7.2 	2010.06.04 	Trojan.Generic.4006675
CAT-QuickHeal 	10.00 	2010.06.03 	TrojanDropper.Vidro.agm
ClamAV 	0.96.0.3-git 	2010.06.04 	-
Comodo 	4980 	2010.06.01 	-
DrWeb 	5.0.2.03300 	2010.06.04 	Trojan.Inject.8798
eSafe 	7.0.17.0 	2010.06.03 	-
eTrust-Vet 	35.2.7527 	2010.06.03 	Win32/Vidro.A
F-Prot 	4.6.0.103 	2010.06.03 	-
F-Secure 	9.0.15370.0 	2010.06.03 	Trojan.Generic.4006675
Fortinet 	4.1.133.0 	2010.06.03 	-
GData 	21 	2010.06.04 	Trojan.Generic.4006675
Ikarus 	T3.1.1.84.0 	2010.06.03 	Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro
Jiangmin 	13.0.900 	2010.06.03 	TrojanDropper.Vidro.km
Kaspersky 	7.0.0.125 	2010.06.03 	Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.aee
McAfee 	5.400.0.1158 	2010.06.04 	-
McAfee-GW-Edition 	2010.1 	2010.06.04 	Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Suspicious.H
Microsoft 	1.5802 	2010.06.03 	TrojanDropper:Win32/Vidro.C
NOD32 	5170 	2010.06.03 	Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.OXH
Norman 	6.04.12 	2010.06.03 	W32/Obfuscator.AH
nProtect 	2010-06-03.01 	2010.06.03 	Trojan.Generic.4006675
Panda 	10.0.2.7 	2010.06.03 	Generic Trojan
PCTools 	7.0.3.5 	2010.06.04 	Trojan.Gen
Prevx 	3.0 	2010.06.04 	Medium Risk Malware
Rising 	22.50.03.04 	2010.06.03 	-
Sophos 	4.53.0 	2010.06.04 	Troj/Drpr-H
Sunbelt 	6402 	2010.06.04 	Trojan.Win32.Generic!BT
Symantec 	20101.1.0.89 	2010.06.04 	Trojan.Gen
TheHacker 	6.5.2.0.292 	2010.06.03 	-
TrendMicro 	9.120.0.1004 	2010.06.03 	-
TrendMicro-HouseCall 	9.120.0.1004 	2010.06.04 	-
VBA32 	3.12.12.5 	2010.06.03 	Trojan.Ahent.0322
ViRobot 	2010.6.3.2335 	2010.06.03 	Dropper.Vidro.32768
VirusBuster 	5.0.27.0 	2010.06.03 	Trojan.DR.Vidro.Gen

*Добавлено через 6 часов 52 минуты*

все оказалось проще, чем казалось
касперский его трет, также как и его копии.
потерянные файлы лежат скрытыми в тех же папках

----------

